# FLOATERS EXPLAINED



## razec (Aug 26, 2015)

http://9gag.com/tv/p/aKGA2y/what-are-those-floaty-things-in-your-eye?ref=fbl9


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

No problem with their explanations,but I can't deny that both my floaters,BFEP,Visual Snow started with anxiety/dp/dr.


----------



## Epsilon (May 22, 2015)

I feel like I've always had floaters but since DP made me a little more in my head and hyper-aware, I started noticing them more.

I also used to smoke marijuana a lot, so that's probably what caused the visual snow or floaters.


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

DP inhibits your ability to selectively focus; you become conscious of the floaters because the mechanism for filtering them out of your vision isn't working properly. I saw floaters continuously for the first year (2010).


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

My floaters were visible on the back of my eyes during the check up by the optometrist. He wants me to see a specialist eye doctor. When on Klonopin for 7+ years the floaters were less visible and less bothering for me.


----------



## Cotillion (Oct 23, 2012)

I didn't have any problems with floaters, tracers or afterimages before dp hit. I think I started seeing them just a few days after getting dp. I've had my eyes checked several times and they're fine.

From the research I've done, that's simply a bunch of symptoms that accompany dp.


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

They are white blood cells in front of your eye. [Edit: according to your video, BFEP is from white blood cells and the 'floaters' are from proteins and red blood cells.]

Unlike the eye of the eagle, much of the 'wiring' of the human eye runs in front of the eye (and likely its range of vision).


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

This might explain the eye a bit: Richard Dawkins:


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

Victor Ouriques said:


> No problem with their explanations,but I can't deny that both my floaters,BFEP,Visual Snow started with anxiety/dp/dr.


How can you be sure it wasn't the other way around?


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

John, you look great buddy!!! And that's a good point..


----------



## Dp123 (Feb 3, 2016)

Ah I'd always thought my floaters were caused by coming off anti depressants after using them for a week.


----------

